# GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the official GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway Qualification Thread.*

Please... NO discussions in this thread! Simply post that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

*ALL QUESTIONS and DISCUSSIONS* about this giveaway should be posted in the *GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway* sticky thread in the *Home Audio Acoustics* forum.

Remember... there will be TWO winners... :T

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I am qualified. I would like to be entered into the giveaway. If I am reading my post search incorrectly please let me know.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified..........Good luck to everyone.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried to make it, but I have just been way too busy. Good luck guys!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You two who have entered are in the catbirds seat right now... :T


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welp... the two winners are obvious... *thewire* and *tcarcio*. I suppose I will need to add your numbers to our random drawing program and make sure you are the two that get drawn. :sarcastic:

Congratulations guys... that was too easy!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, that was easy. Thank you HTS, You guy's are awesome.....:yay::yay:


----------

